# Audioppe 3 way crossovers



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

Specs:
CRX-303
• Gold Plated Screw Terminals
• 250 Watts RMS/ 300 Watts Peak
• High Grade Polymer Capacitors
• Ferrite And Air Cooled Spools
• Woofer Frequency: 20Hz-500Hz
• Midrange Frequency: 500Hz-3.5kHz
• Tweeter Frequency: 3kHz-20kHz
• 12dB per Octave Slope (4 Ω)
• Enclosed ABS Cabinet

Well I went back to passive recently as I was sick of the weight it takes to have an active set-up. I did not go buy a component set, instead I took my SLS 6.5s and a set of FR89's with the Vifa BC25SC06-04 and bought a 20.00 dollar set of audio-pipe 3 way crossovers. They are running now on a 2.150 PDX until my arc audio 1000.2T gets here next week. 

Highs: They are a bit much as the mid and tweet overlap at 3K-3.5K. This is fixable with my kenwood head unit or a notch filter possibly. I did have to move my tweets down by the mid to tame the highs. 

Power handling: They are holding up fine to the 150 watts I'm pushing right now. I will update when the new amp comes ( 240 @12V)

Quality: I did get one that had a coil that was not glued done well. They bothe work right though.

Overall: They work well and dont cost alot. If you can handle the imperfections of a passive network this is a good way to go three way.


----------

